# More Islamic evil



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Incidents of evil will continue and I believe that it is our responsibility to ensure that folks are informed of this as we all know that the lamestream media will not do so.



> Elderly priest, 86, is 'beheaded' by two ISIS knifemen shouting 'Daesh'


France hostage situation in Normandy sees priest, 86, killed by knifeman | Daily Mail Online



> Patient in Berlin shoots doctor, kills self at hospital


Patient in Berlin shoots doctor, kills self at hospital | Dallas Morning News


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It would seem Europe never learns or they're just slow on the uptake. 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Do what Yarema Vyshnevetsky did to them: put up on a pike roadside to die slowly


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> It would seem Europe never learns or they're just slow on the uptake.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


I think that the masses have learned, but the elites in power do not care. It is all about staying the course of the agenda. A one world order with no borders, no sovereignty, no western culture and no freedom of choice or thought.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Further proof that liberalism is a mental disorder as well as demonstrating the evil nature of Islam.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I think that the masses have learned, but the elites in power do not care. It is all about staying the course of the agenda. A one world order with no borders, no sovereignty, no western culture and no freedom of choice or thought.


I'll be wormfood before I allow this to happen in my area............

But don''t blame Europe, . . . the USA is every bit as bad. The hildabeast has a known, admitted, card carrying muslim sympathyzer selected as her VP.

I took a really good look at him the other day on the tube, . . . he even LOOKS evil, . . . satan lookin' grin on his face all the time.

God help us if they get in.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I'll be wormfood before I allow this to happen in my area............
> 
> But don''t blame Europe, . . . the USA is every bit as bad. The hildabeast has a known, admitted, card carrying muslim sympathyzer selected as her VP.
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiments. As time passes I become more convinced that the only real avenue to change will be through violence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

BREAKING: Muslim Gang Storms Catholic Church In France During Mass, Takes The Priest And Slits His Throat In Front Of The Entire Church In Ritual Sacrifice To Allah While Screaming ?Allahu Akbar.? IF THIS IS NOT AN ACT OF WAR I DO NOT KNOW WHAT IS |


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> BREAKING: Muslim Gang Storms Catholic Church In France During Mass, Takes The Priest And Slits His Throat In Front Of The Entire Church In Ritual Sacrifice To Allah While Screaming ?Allahu Akbar.? IF THIS IS NOT AN ACT OF WAR I DO NOT KNOW WHAT IS |


You did notice that the bastards picked on an 82 year old priest, . . . one who could not fight back.

Scum, cowards, and a few other adjectives describe this trashpile religious garbage.

I just wish he would have had a Glock in his pocket.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@dwight55 - I wish he COULD have had a handgun in his pocket.

Disarm the public and release demon-possessed people on them. This is what Europe has done to its people, and this is what Hillary wants to do.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> You did notice that the bastards picked on an 82 year old priest, . . . one who could not fight back.
> 
> Scum, cowards, and a few other adjectives describe this trashpile religious garbage.
> 
> ...


I was really hoping they would stay away from churches. Now people will be afraid to go to church. *sigh* it seems there is not going to be a good ending to this story when they write about it in the history books. Folks, I am so frustrated that the people in charge are allowing ISIS to win.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait; I don't get it. The Pope embraced Islam. Why did they murder this priest?

Auntie, I'll start getting up in time for church when the threat reaches Alabama. I'll even drag some friends along.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I was really hoping they would stay away from churches. Now people will be afraid to go to church. *sigh* it seems there is not going to be a good ending to this story when they write about it in the history books. Folks, I am so frustrated that the people in charge are allowing ISIS to win.


A more accurate discription is that those in charge are helping ISIS to win. Face it, the left hates Christianity and American Exceptionalism so much that they have made a Foustist bargain. Protect and promote Islam to do what you can not and convert to Islam later or foolishly think that after destroying western society those mired in the 7th century will give them a pass.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Incidents of evil will continue and I believe that it is our responsibility to ensure that folks are informed of this as we all know that the lamestream media will not do so.
> 
> France hostage situation in Normandy sees priest, 86, killed by knifeman | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Patient in Berlin shoots doctor, kills self at hospital | Dallas Morning News


One of the most horrible deals I ever seen or heard tell of. Was splitting a brewski with some Catholic chums today. They are getting riled up. How do a person speel Crusades? They think the current Pope is a total idiot too..if it brings any comfort. Prayers headed up for the Priest..his family and friends.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I was really hoping they would stay away from churches. Now people will be afraid to go to church. *sigh* it seems there is not going to be a good ending to this story when they write about it in the history books. Folks, I am so frustrated that the people in charge are allowing ISIS to win.


I carry a gun to church, and I know of one other woman in our congregation who does as well. I don't consider it to be inappropriate in the slightest. Christians need to be strong in the face of evil.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> One of the most horrible deals I ever seen or heard tell of. Was splitting a brewski with some Catholic chums today. They are getting riled up. How do a person speel Crusades? They think the current Pope is a total idiot too..if it brings any comfort. Prayers headed up for the Priest..his family and friends.


Talk to some Poles. They have dealt with the hordes. Put the turks and tartars up on a pike, roadside. Knaz Yarema and Sobieskis is coming, let them know that.

God bless our father who passed to the heathens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I carry a gun to church, and I know of one other woman in our congregation who does as well. I don't consider it to be inappropriate in the slightest. Christians need to be strong in the face of evil.


I don't go to church anymore but sometimes Son1 and Mrs Slippy will attend. Son1 is always armed. Always.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wonder if anyone carries at our church. I think I will find out next Sunday.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I wonder if anyone carries at our church. I think I will find out next Sunday.


You gonna ask for a show of hands Auntie? Best do it right before the invitation huh?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> You gonna ask for a show of hands Auntie? Best do it right before the invitation huh?


Watchman I thought you went to church? There is at least one gossiper at every church and every service. I go to the two biggest gossips (one from the traditional service and one from contemporary service) when I want info. They don't like each other and share info on them before they will tell anything else. It is amazing the things they talk about when presented with a freshly baked pie. You don't even have to ask a question before they start sharing information. They will never come to my home or know that I am prepared for emergencies. Loose lips and all that..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Watchman I thought you went to church? There is at least one gossiper at every church and every service. I go to the two biggest gossips (one from the traditional service and one from contemporary service) when I want info. They don't like each other and share info on them before they will tell anything else. It is amazing the things they talk about when presented with a freshly baked pie. You don't even have to ask a question before they start sharing information. They will never come to my home or know that I am prepared for emergencies. Loose lips and all that..


So true Auntie ....... as they say, the only thing wrong with churches is ......... they are filled with people. Then again, if we were whole and perfect, we would not need the Bride of Christ (churches).


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> One of the most horrible deals I ever seen or heard tell of. Was splitting a brewski with some Catholic chums today. They are getting riled up. How do a person speel Crusades? They think the current Pope is a total idiot too..if it brings any comfort. Prayers headed up for the Priest..his family and friends.


I am Catholic and clearly see the Pope for what he truly is. A false prophet and socialist pig. I keep telling myself that "every dog has it's day."


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I cant help but think of these attackers as cowards and spineless. 

Steel yourselves. Stack em high and stack em deep.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I carry...sit in the back row closest to the doors...my neck is always sore from swiveling to watch both sets for 1hr 15mins every Sunday...but I've just been waiting....I wish I could form a better response plan that that, but .....I at least have that.


----------

